# Pics.



## HippyInEngland (Jan 16, 2011)

Why is it that nobody can upload pics from their comp and only link pics in?

All pics linked in are from outside sources mostly Photobucket.

Click them at your own peril.



> Disclosure to Governmental Entities
> Photobucket.com may disclose specific contact information when we determine that such disclosure is necessary to comply with law, to cooperate with or seek assistance from law enforcement or to protect the interests or safety of Photobucket.com



IP Address: Each time you visit the Site, *we automatically collect your IP address and the web page from which you came*. In order to administer and optimize the Site for you and to diagnose problems with our Site, we use your IP address to help identify you and to gather broad demographic information about you.

hXXp://photobucket.com/privacyPolicy

MP is laying WIDE open to members being tracked down.

What the hell is going on?

You have been warned.

eace:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

i posted pic in my journal like i always have and it worked fine. not sure why everyone's having problems.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 16, 2011)

that dont sound good


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 16, 2011)

Not so much a comfortable thought


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info Slo 

Are you uploading from your comp or from the gallery?

Neither work for me.

I would show you a pic of what I get my end.

But it wont let me :rofl:

Odd how some can do it and others can only link pics.

I remember you saying the old link you had for MP still worked and 99% of members who saved the link had a blank page.

Maybe you are a lucky beach and it all works as it did way back.

I hope life is treating you and yours well.

eace:

If you see embedded pics, right click and click 'inspect element'

(Chrome)

eace:


----------



## Jericho (Jan 16, 2011)

Giving it a test from mine HIE, think it worked. me just uploading the normal way.

Seems it just wont show the thumbnails, That was strait from my computer uploaded to here.

Doesnt seem to be happening to everyone. Have you tried a different browser? at what point is it stopping  you? 

View attachment Stoner-Yoda-marijuana-270203_494_293.jpg


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

lets see if it work this time 

View attachment VW rail buggy 001.jpg


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 16, 2011)

Jericho.

Your pic is not embedded, it is a click to view jpeg.

The open pics we can view is the outside linked in so it seems.

eace:


----------



## Jericho (Jan 16, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Jericho.
> 
> Your pic is not embedded, it is a click to view jpeg.
> 
> ...



The site will not embed pics for now. only store them and give you a link. The actual image is on MP server though. still safe just a pain until we upgrade the server again. We are running on basic at the moment and that doesnt seem to allow embedded pictures.

Also when a pic is linked from another site like photobucket it is a threat for the person uploading as the MP site copies the picture to its on server and the produces a link to it on our server, If we click to view the image then it wont be a problem for us as its on our server. The person uploading it how ever has just shown who they are on this site to photobucket who in turn could tell LEO


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 16, 2011)

<< Going to try Jericho's suggestion.

chrome usually works perfectly normal.

Back in 5, going to try Mozzy firefox then my isp server.

eace:

You cannot ignore the threat being posted widely.

eace:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

i did notice that the address for the picture was marpassion. im not sure why it let me post them a few days ago but not now. oh well the powers that be will figure it out at some point


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2011)

I posted pictures to my journal a few days ago. It worked like the old server did, had to resize and all. 

View attachment DSCF0538.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2011)

I cant upload pics cause it says those pics are already loaded in a thread.  But they are not. I have no Attachments showing anywhere on this forum. .


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 16, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I cant upload pics cause it says those pics are already loaded in a thread.  But they are not. I have no Attachments showing anywhere on this forum. .


 
You can go to (User CP - Attachments), and see all your own attachments on the server. You can use the URL of the pic as an address for it in a new post in the "Manage Attachments" part of the post.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 16, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jericho again.

Not given any since before March 2010 but hey ho, I tried 

eace:


----------



## Jericho (Jan 16, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jericho again.
> 
> Not given any since before March 2010 but hey ho, I tried
> 
> eace:



Hehe yeh i tried to give to art and it wouldnt let me do it. Cheers all the same mate.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> You can go to (User CP - Attachments), and see all your own attachments on the server. You can use the URL of the pic as an address for it in a new post in the "Manage Attachments" part of the post.


 I already did that. I have no attachments.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 16, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I already did that. I have no attachments.


I've never run into the problem, but I'm told that vBulletin assigns a 32 bit filehash to each attachment that identifies it in the database. That filehash is created by using the file name, origin and other properties of the file and if another file with the identical filehash is attempted to be uploaded, it won't allow it. It doesn't matter who uploaded it.

That's the only thing I can think is happening to you. When your upload didn't work, did it give you a URL for the existing file? If it did, then you can use that URL in the attachments URL box and it'll put it in your post by using the existing copy.

Interesting.


----------



## Drone69 (Jan 17, 2011)

Copy the link address by right clicking on it. Then open a new tab and paste the address into the address bar press return and that`s it. Because you go to the address directly there is no referer info.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2011)

The pics are on my Computer. There is no URL.
It says the pics are loaded,, and in a thread,,when I click on it it ,it says that that thread isnt valid anymore contact admin. Another words its showing an old thread with pics I had posted,,but those threads arnt there anymore.


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 17, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> The pics are on my Computer. There is no URL.
> It says the pics are loaded,, and in a thread,,when I click on it it ,it says that that thread isnt valid anymore contact admin. Another words its showing an old thread with pics I had posted,,but those threads arnt there anymore.


 
That's the bummer with a messed up database. The table with the pic data tracking is still there, but the data it refers to is gone. I doubt that will be fixed.

What you can do is resize the pic slightly so its file size is different and rename it to a different filename. Then upload it. That may "fool" the table into allowing it. If so, problem solved.


----------



## budculese (Jan 17, 2011)

View attachment Picture 380-2.jpg
my try , just downloaded , clicked on preview post , clicked on attachments then clicked on pic link and it inserted pic in post


----------



## my my (Jan 17, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> The pics are on my Computer. There is no URL.
> It says the pics are loaded,, and in a thread,,when I click on it it ,it says that that thread isnt valid anymore contact admin. Another words its showing an old thread with pics I had posted,,but those threads arnt there anymore.


hi i am a newbie poster,
when i started my grow journa1 yesterday, the first post i had made mistakes, so i de1eted the thread,
I tried again, and 1ike you it said the pics were a1ready 1oaded and wou1dn,t take them again,  and same dea1 i de1teted the thread,
we11 i went in my putor and renamed the fi1es, that didn,t work either,
so next i yet again resized the pics, and wa 1aa  it worked fine, just no thumbnai1s to see is a11,

My My
:joint:


----------

